# Gotta add this into the mix!



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

YouTube - "My Old Flame"-SPIKE JONES & HIS CITY SLICKERS

Accidentally stumbled onto this song this morning while looking up some old Sir Graves Ghastly clips on youtube. Skip ahead to 1:32 I will DEFINITELY have to add this classic clip into the fun mix for halloween, enjoy!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great song from my favorite Halloween novelty album. (The whole album is worth a look if you enjoyed "My Old Flame".)


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Great song from my favorite Halloween novelty album. (The whole album is worth a look if you enjoyed "My Old Flame".)


which album???


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

The oldies are definitely the goodies - can't beat the creativity and insanity of Spike Jones!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Spike Jones "A Stereo Halloween Spooktacular". It has some great singing vocals by Paul Frees.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol, it sounds like Gollum from "The Lord Of The Rings"


----------

